# Can you mix and match Tetras?



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Hi,
My daughter has a 10 gal. Tank for tetras( no betta) on her Christmas list. So I have some questions:
1. How many tetras can we have in a 10 gal.?
2. Can you mix and match kinds of tetras? For example 2 neons, 2 penguin, 2 ruby?
3 Can this size tank support the bio load of a snail in addition to tetras?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Each species still needs a shoal of at least six.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have to agree with Russell, each species are shoalling and need numbers to be happy. Just a suggestion, but why not try neon tetras, that way you can still provide a shoal, but get a mix of color too. And if I'm not mistaken, you can fit assingle shoal of 6-7 neons without causing too many problems. And as for snails, they are a huge bioload on an aquarium. So just keep that in mind. Also, tetras need an already cycled tank and need stable ph. So, it's better to cycle fully before just dropping them all in at once.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Hi,
> My daughter has a 10 gal. Tank for tetras( no betta) on her Christmas list. So I have some questions:
> 1. How many tetras can we have in a 10 gal.?
> 2. Can you mix and match kinds of tetras? For example 2 neons, 2 penguin, 2 ruby?
> ...



I don't recommend neons (or cardinals) for a new tank setup unless you're fairly experienced. Those fish are pretty sensitive and will do much better if added to a well established (6 months+ healthy nitrogen cycle) tank.

There's only a handful of tetra types that can go into a 10 gallon tank, so be sure to research tank size minimums thoroughly and completely (ignore the tags on the tanks at the pet stores, they're wrong 99% of the time).

I agree with the above posters. Although some tetra will school with different types of tetra, you would have to do thorough digging online to find out which ones. It's best though to keep groups of the same type together.

My tetra tank is 30 gallons. Probably one of my fav types of fish next to my shell dweller cichlids.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I didn't know neons were so sensitive, wonder why everyone says people should cycle with them. I think you could mix and match shoals, like 4 neons, 4 cardinals. But I would stay within the same species. You might be able to pull of 3 black neons and 4 regular neons, but I'm not sure. I would only go as high as 8 tetras in a tank.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

people treat neons as throwaway fish because they are cheap - and that is why they say to cycle with them :-/

I have had two intended shoals act as one (glolight and neon tetras) but would not recommend assuming the fish will school this way.

I've seen Neons and Pristella school separately. It's honestly very nice to have multiple schools, but only if you have the space.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, my first real tank had various colors of neons back before neons were popular. And they brought so much color to the tank. Yes, it was grossly overstocked (had 10 neons, 2 angels, one tiny little catfish (more than likely a type of dwarf cory cat)). And I know that it was grossly overstocked now, but I was 8-9 then and that's what I wanted. But neons are not good in a new tank, and I agree with the statement that they sell them as such because they are quite cheap now. It's sad. I don't think that there should be any "cycling fish". It should be that you either cycle it fishless if you desire a somewhat sensitive fish, or pick and extremely hardy fish.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh, that makes sense, I had to get the neons (wasn't allowed to do fishless) I did give them away. My dad wanted my water to be clear and couldn't understand the neons and tannins were unrelated. My friend whom I gave the neons to, now has a massive school of glowlights and neons. They are just a jumble of orange and blue, it might be a thing. 

I would find a type of tetras you like and stick with that, tetras look great in planted setups.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Neons and Cardinals will not shoal together unless it's a fluke. I have Green Neon and Neons in my 20 long and they stay separate. Perhaps if kept in less-than-ideal conditions they might come together. But IME, if properly shoaled with at least six, shoaling fish do not mingle.

IMO, it's just as unthinkable to buy cheap Ghost Shrimp to "test" Betta before trying something more expensive as it is to cycle with "cheap" Neons. I hate seeing living things viewed as dispensable because of their cost. My soapbox. Sorry.

Edit: Aquastar posted while I was composing this. It is not directed at you in any way.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Amen. Russell. Amen. We all make mistakes while learning. It's what you do after you make them, that's what I look at. Just like, my first tank was overstocked and I was too young to realize that. And internet was brand new and wasn't accessible to the general public. This was when a hard disk was floppy and a floppy disk was hard, and the only computer I ever saw was the one at school that you could play "jeopardy" or my personal favorite "the Oregon trail". And there wasn't a good selection of books about fish at the library. And so I made alot of mistakes. But I learned from them. And that's what's important in my book.
And to be perfectly honest, my neons (despite being all neons, just different colors) never really hung out in a group. They paired up, but that's about it. I had 5 colors, with 2 of each. But after seeing my son's harlequin rosaboras and how they stayed grouped together, mine never did that.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I had a very bad experience with trying to keep neons alive. I lost my last one about a week ago, and he was a fighter. My problems ranged from fungus to not schooling and I even, sadly, witnessed one being chomped in half by a vicious black skirted tetra. Neons are definitely not beginner fish.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I've had good luck with one batch of neons. I bought five in March-April (?) for my 20g sorority tank. I tried to add five more over the summer but for some reason they dropped dead one after the other. Those were from a different fish store (not my usual) and were a bit pale, so possibly not well from the start. The original five have been going strong since the day I got them but I lost one a few days ago after having to relocate the tank. I guess the little guy just couldn't adjust. The others seem to be doing well so in a month or two I'll buy some more. I like their colors.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, shoaling and schooling are not the same. Shoaling fish join up every once in a while but in the correct number (which makes them feel safe) will go off on their own. Schooling fish are mostly marine and synchronize swim; never leaving the school.

Shoaling fish will school but schooling fish don't shoal.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> FWIW, shoaling and schooling are not the same.


Quoted for truth. (ie: 100% agree)


----------

